# STAT labs



## coder911 (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if theres a modifier or CPT code to indicate stat lab was ordered? I thought I had come across something indicating there was a modifier, but I can't find it anywhere in my modifiers list in HCPCS. Any feedback is welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## aharper4101 (Sep 29, 2022)

Hello - I am looking for a listing of those procedure codes that can be ordered as a stat lab or any information pertaining to stat labs- I see where it might be the issue of just adding a modifier when the ordering doctor indicates this is a stat order?


----------

